# ruby red spilo



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

hey i was just looking at aquascape stock list and i noticed a ruby red spilo, just woundering how rare these guys really are? should i just at this opportunity?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

This serra is one of the two last serras I'm planning on getting and yeah if I were you I'd take the plunge, not just because it's rare but they are also in my opinion one of the most beautiful serras out there.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> This serra is one of the two last serras I'm planning on getting and yeah if I were you I'd take the plunge, not just because it's rare but they are also in my opinion one of the most beautiful serras out there.


Get it now if you want one. When they sell out it porbably be at least a year before you seem more for sale


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

sounds good, i'm going to costa rica on the 31st for a week, i'l order him in when i get back, thanks guys


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

frankie09c said:


> sounds good, i'm going to costa rica on the 31st for a week, i'l order him in when i get back, thanks guys


i doubt they have many so you may want to see if you cna do a deposit to reserve one if you havnt yet, or even pay fully in advance.


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

yea thats what i did. they held it for me almost for a month. they're supposed to ship it tonight and ill get it tomorrow morning but i havent got a call yet


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i seen a few caribes at my lfs and apariently they are breeders, so i think i'm just going to pick them up and put them in my pygo tank, any thoughts?. I posted some pics on the piranha discussion forum


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I saw the ruby red's as well... SWEEEET







Im thinking my tank will prob have one sooon :nod:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

frankie09c said:


> sounds good, i'm going to costa rica on the 31st for a week, i'l order him in when i get back, thanks guys


I'm seriously considering retiring in Costa Rica in a few years.

I'd love it if you'd post some pics of your trip when you get back!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

frankie09c said:


> i seen a few caribes at my lfs and apariently they are breeders, so i think i'm just going to pick them up and put them in my pygo tank, any thoughts?. I posted some pics on the piranha discussion forum


Don't fall for that sh*t cuz it's probably just a sales pitch!


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

Ja said:


> sounds good, i'm going to costa rica on the 31st for a week, i'l order him in when i get back, thanks guys


I'm seriously considering retiring in Costa Rica in a few years.

I'd love it if you'd post some pics of your trip when you get back!








[/quote]

just bought a camera so in definitley going to take pics, i'll post some when i get back


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Those ruby red spilos are very nice


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

TJcali said:


> Those ruby red spilos are very nice


x2, love em


----------

